# Ladies' Bibs: Sizing, Height and Drop-tail q's. Men's feedback welcome too!



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

I did read the "Ladies who wear bibs" discussion, but I'd like to get more specific feedback on the sizing of the different brands. I want to try bibs, but I've been hesitating because I'm 6'0" tall. I wear a size 10 or 12 in regular clothes (I'm 165 lbs). I'm worried the bib straps will be too short because of my height. Any other tall women, or men, have this problem? 

I've asked some taller men (6 feet to 6'3") about it and they said that the straps are stretchy and can feel tight when standing, but when in the riding position they are fine. Maybe this explains why I see some guys with their bib straps hanging down post race. 

Also, sizing: for the various brands, has anyone felt that the size guidelines were not accurate? Which brands run big/small, etc. 

I haven't tried any of the european brands for kits yet. I have several pearl izumi items and find their sizing is true to regular clothing, and maybe running on the big side. 

I'm gravitating to the "drop-tail" models, but like everyone has mentioned, any bib short in a porta-potty is a challenge. Although the Gore brand sound's promising: Clothesline: Two women's drop-tail bibs put to the test - Page 3 of 3 - VeloNews.com.

Any feedback on the Gore drop tails?

And one more q: Do any of the straps interfere with a heart-rate monitor? 

Happy riding!


----------



## Floppybike (Jun 11, 2013)

Try a front panel of bibs---I do not like bibs because I feel they restrict me, but the front panel co-relates your bibs size so you shouldn't have a problem. ASSOS and GORE have a few good ones Women?s Cycling Bib Shorts | Bib Shorts for Women | Tour Cycling


----------

